# Featherboard for saw table.



## Lons (12 Feb 2017)

Fed up of clamping featherboards to my saw table I looked for ideas and came up with this. Don't know if it's been tried before but in my usual fashion cost me nothing as I had everything already.

No drawings just an idea that developed as I went along and I may make another featherboard to fit the clamp and simplify it. I used 1mm brass sheet as it is strong and rigid and with hindsight should have made the back edge taller to accept the locking mechanism instead of adding a bit of aluminium , ( didn't know a lock would be needed and probably not but belt and braces).

I already had an old cheap guide clamp which cost me around a tenner from JTF wholesae, I cut it down to suit my table and re-threaded the rod end to accept the nut. Needed to fashion a clamp profile at each end to suit my SIP 01332 saw.

Pics are self explanatory and I have other thoughts on how to simplify the arrangement but am delighted that it works perfectly as is. The beauty of it is that it can be placed anywhere on the table and fixed solid in seconds.


----------



## Lons (12 Feb 2017)

More pics


----------



## Peter Sefton (12 Feb 2017)

Good idea, sometimes the extra help from a feather Board makes all the difference. I just posted a short video of some being used this week in the workshop cutting tapered legs, I usually try not to put the pressure onto the saw blade incase it kicks back.

https://www.facebook.com/peter.sefton.75

Cheers Peter


----------



## squib (26 Feb 2017)

Very quick to set and use, I like that very much.....just need one for the moulder and one for the saw now.


----------



## Lons (26 Feb 2017)

Yep, been using it for a couple of weeks now and it works rather well.

The idea behind it was to be able to fit anywhere on the table rather than be restricted by the mitre slots like the others I have though they're still in use. the other features were to be able to place it anywhere along the length of the bar and quickly lock down the whole thing

Bob


----------



## rafezetter (30 Mar 2017)

This is a good idea, as I recently wanted to use a featherboard, but the width of the wood covered the mitre slot. How are you finding the spring from that HDPE cutting board section?

I'd echo about not setting the featherboard forward of the blade front though.


----------



## Lons (30 Mar 2017)

rafezetter":2ms4r9k3 said:


> This is a good idea, as I recently wanted to use a featherboard, but the width of the wood covered the mitre slot. How are you finding the spring from that HDPE cutting board section?
> 
> I'd echo about not setting the featherboard forward of the blade front though.



Works a treat so far and has been used quite a lot, it's remarkably sturdy and the HDPE works well. I already had that but mdf or similar would work also.

Bob


----------

